# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  الطفولة والصيام

## حافظ النور

*ذكريات الطفولة تظل محفورة في جدار العقل، وأجمل الذكريات للمسلم هي (أول يوم صيام) في حياته، ذلك اليوم الجميل الذي قرر فيه طفل أن يهجر الطعام والشراب ويشارك الأسرة طقوس رمضان، هذه الطقوس التي ارتبطت في ذهن الأطفال بالفانوس، والحلويات الشامية، وفوازير ومسلسلات رمضان، وأمسيات السهر وسط العائلة، وكان لافتاً للنظر أن جميع الذين وجهت إليهم (مجلة الجزيرة) السؤال عن وقائع أول يوم صيام ضحكوا من سويداء القلب، وهم يتذكرون اللحظة التي جمعت بين البراءة والمعنى، أو بين إغراءات الطعام، وإغراءات المكافأة التي تنتظر الطفل الصائم. 
  امسك فاطر  
 نجيب محفوظ تعلم الصيام في شوارع الجمالية، عندما كان الناس يعلقون الزينات في حي الحسين وتتحول الشوارع إلى كتلة من وهج، ويقول : كنت معجباً بالمسحراتي وغاضباً منه في نفس الوقت، لأنه لا يردد اسمي مثلما ينادى الناس بأسمائهم. 
وعن ملابسات أول يوم صيام قال: كان الجو حاراً، أو خانقاً ولا أعرف كم كان عمري في ذلك الحين، كل ما أعرفه هو أنني ذهبت إلى المطبخ، فيما كانت والدتي تعد الأرز وتنقيه من الشوائب، وانتهزت فرصة انشغالها، وظللت آكل كأنني لم آكل من قبل، وعندما حان موعد الإفطار كنت أول من جلس إلى المائدة، وتظاهرت بأنني كنت صائماً..كانت أياماً جميلة. 
  غرام بالمسحراتي 
الكاتب الساخر محمود السعدني كان أيضاً مغرماً بالمسحراتي ويعلق قائلاً: أجمل ما كان يعجبني في رمضان ولائم أمي التي تعدها يومياً (أشكال وألوان)!! 
أما الفنان عبد المنعم مدبولي فله قصة طريفة، يقول: (صمت في وقت مبكر من حياتي، وكان رمضان مختلفاً عن هذه الأيام، لم تكن هناك فوازير ولا مسلسلات، واضطررت إلى أن أفطر مع أذان الظهر، وكنت أظنه أذان المغرب ، وحاولت أمي إقناعي بضرورة الصمود، لكنني كنت مقتنعاً بأن الشيخ عندما يؤذن في أي وقت فإن الناس يأكلون طعامهم، ويقول مدبولي: تجربة صيام الإنسان لأول مرة لا يمكن أن ينساهاً أبداً، ففيها طرائف وذكريات، لكنني أعتقد أن السحور أجمل من الفطور، وفي طفولتي كنت أظل مستيقظاً حتى يأتي موعد السحور، فأتناول الطعام مع الأسرة لكي أشعر أنني رجل كبير مثلهم. 
أما الدكتور عبد الأحد جمال وزير الشباب السابق فيقول: تعلمت الصيام من والدتي، وهي التي مهدت المناخ لكي أصوم لأول مرة، وأخذت تشجعني بالعبارات الدينية، وأنني سوف أذهب إلى الجنة عندما أكبر، وكانت تغريني بمزيد من الهبات والعطايا إذا صمت وفعلاً تناولت السحور ونويت الصيام تقريبا. 
كان عمري أقل من ست سنوات، وآلمتني بطني من الجوع، وكدت أطلب الطعام لكن كلما نظرت إلى عين أمي تذكرت وعودها، وظللت صامداً حتى أطعمتني هي بنفسها، ورويداً رويداً تعودت على الصيام، وصرت أحبه لدرجة أنني كنت أريد الصيام يوم العيد أيضاً وفي أول عام صمته بكيت عندما انتهى شهر رمضان. كنت أود أن يطول لأكثر من شهر. 
  عاوز آكل 
الروائي محمد مستجاب عاد إلى الوراء أكثر من خمسين عاماً، وقال: أتذكر أنني صمت لأول مرة وعمري خمسة أعوام، وكنت أحاول أن أقلد أطفال العائلة (الكبار)، في البداية رفضت الأسرة لكنني بكيت، فرق قلب أمي ووافقت، وفي حوالي الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهراً شعرت أن الجوع يقتلني، فذهبت إلى أمي طالباً الطعام، لكنها هي التي رفضت، ولم تستجب لبكائي، فظللت أبكي وأنا أقول (عاوز آكل) حتى غلبني النعاس، واستيقظت بعد الإفطار بساعة فقدمت لي أمي الطعام، أشكال وألوان لأنني كنت صائماً رغم ذلك قررت بعدها ألَّا أصوم لكن في الأيام الأخيرة كررت التجربة ولكن على طريقة صيام البطة، وهذا يعني أنني كلما أجوع آكل، لكن في العام التالي مع إغراء المكافأة التي كانت عبارة عن وجبة مضاعفة من الكنافة صمت الشهر كله حتى أحصل على طبق يومي من الكنافة. 
  حيلة أمي 
الشاعر محمد فريد أبو سعدة، عنده حكاية طريفة عن الصيام لأول مرة قال: استدعاني أبي، وكانت له سمات الجنرال، وجلست معه، وقال لي (أنت يا محمد كبرت، وصرت رجلاً ولازم تصوم) ولما سألته عن الصيام قال: لا تأكل ولا تشرب حتى أذان المغرب، فأصابني نوع من الرعب، لكن كان هناك إحساس آخر يتسلل إلى اعماقي هو انني أريد أن أكون رجلاً، المهم بدأت مع الصائمين أول يوم صيام وقرصني الجوع، فهل آكل؟! ذهبت لأمي أسألها فاقترحت علي أن أصوم يوم وأفطر الآخر ، بحيث أظهر أمام أبي وكأنني رجل يتحمل الصوم، ومر اليوم الأول بسلام، لكن في الأيام التالية خابت حيلة أمي لأنني بكيت من شدة الجوع، واقترحت عليها أن تظلم علىّ الغرفة كأننا ساعة المغرب وأتناول الطعام فضحكت وعرفت أنني مازلت صغيراً على الصيام. 
  شخصية إسلامية 
الأديب سمير عبد الباقي الذي بدأ حياته ممثلاً قال: كنت أمثل في المدرسة دوراً في تمثيلية دينية، لعبت فيها دور المؤمن، التقي، الورع، وتصادف أن جاء شهر رمضان، فقال لي المدرس، (لابد تصوم يا سمير لأنك شخصية إسلامية) فصدقته، وقررت الصيام حتى أذان العشاء، وعبثاً حاولوا في البيت إقناعي بأن الإفطار يبدأ مع أذان المغرب، فقلت لهم إن الناس العاديين يصومون حتى المغرب، أما أنا فشخصية إسلامية لازم تصوم أكثر، وكان أهلي يضحكون حتى أنهم أمسكوا بي ساعة أذان المغرب، ووضعوا الماء والطعام في فمي، وأنا أبكي وأضحك في آن واحد، لأن رائحة الطعام كانت رائعة ومغرية، وظللت عدة أيام على هذا الحال إلى أن أقنعني والدي بخطأ فكرتي عن شخصيتي الإسلامية الورعة. 
  صلاة التراويح 
كابتن شوبير حارس مرمى مصر والأهلي سابقاً قال: كنت تلميذاً في الصف الثاني الابتدائي، وكان الفصل منقسماً إلى نصفين، قسم الفاطرين، وقسم الصائمين، وكنت مع الصائمين، وأتذكر أنني عانيت كثيراً، لكن صورة أبي في مخيلتي شجعتني على مواصلة الصيام، فقد وعدني بمكافأة كبيرة هي أن أذهب معه إلى مسجد السيد البدوي في طنطا لكي أصلي معه التراويح، وشراء كمية كبيرة من حلويات شهر رمضان، وعندما كنا نذهب إلى المسجد كنت أصلي العشاء، وأترك أبي يصلي التراويح وأنطلق بالفانوس في ساحة المسجد مع الأولاد، نغني أغنيات شهر رمضان..التي كنت أعتقد أنها لا يغنيها إلا الأطفال الصائمون فقط، لهذا كنت أصوم صوماً حقيقياً رغم صغر سني. 
  صيام حتى السحور 
ويقول الناقد د.مدحت الجيار: من أكثر من 45 عاماً صمت لأول مرة وكان عمري سبعة أعوام، وأتذكر أن صداعاً رهيباً سيطر على رأسي، ولست أعرف لماذا شعرت أن الأكل جميل، كنت أشم رائحة الطبيخ في المطبخ، فأشعر برغبة كبيرة في الأكل، ويبدو أن أمي لاحظت أنني أحوم عن بعد، وبدون أن أتكلم، فاقترحت أن أقسم اليوم إلى مرحلتين، وبالتالي أعتبر نفسي صمت نصف اليوم، باستثناء الماء، فكنت أعتبر أن شرب المياه لا يفطر، بينما شرب العصير وقمر الدين هو الذي يفطر، إلى أن ضبطني جدي، ودار حوار بيني وبينه حول معنى الصيام، وأتذكر أنني في ذلك اليوم صمت حتى السحور، فقد شعرت بذنب كبير لأنني كنت أشرب المياه خلسة. 
  عم رمضان 
القاصة نعمات البحيري كانت تتخيل رمضان في طفولتها بأن شيخاً عجوزاً تقياً، سوف يحضر لزيارة الأطفال لذا فهم يعلقون له الزينات، ويستعد الناس لقدومه بشراء الطعام والحلوى والمكسرات. 
  كم كان عمرك وقتها؟  
.. حوالي السابعة، ولما عرفت أن هذه الزينات تخص رمضان والصيام، قررت أن أصوم حتى أرى عم رمضان في الليل عندما يأتي، ومعه الحلوى التي يوزعها على الأطفال، وأتذكر أنني صمت بجدية اليوم كاملاً، وطبعاً شعرت بالعطش والجوع، لكن رغبتي في رؤية عم رمضان شجعتني على مواصلة الصيام، وبالمناسبة جدي أسمه رمضان، لذلك أحببت الصيام لأجله أيضاً. 
  فانوس جميل 
الفنانة ليلى فوزي حصلت على فانوس جميل هدية أو مكافأة أول يوم صيام، لكن تلك قصة طريفة، قالت: أول مرة صمت في حياتي كدت أموت من العطش، ذهبت إلى ماما وسألتها: هل الماء يفطر؟ فقالت نعم يا حبيبتي، فلم أصدقها وشربت الماء، وواصلت صيامي، ولم أحصل على مكافأة، وفي اليوم الثاني فعلت نفس الشيء وطلبت المكافأة فقالت لي أمي: إن الصيام الصحيح هو الامتناع عن الأكل والشرب، عندما تمتنعين تماماً عن الأكل والشرب حتى آذان المغرب سأعطيك مكافأة جميلة، فقررت أن أقاوم وأصمد لأحصل على الفانوس، لكني فشلت، وعقدت ماما معي اتفاقية هي أن أصوم أيام الإجازة، ولأنني كثيرة الغياب عن المدرسة فقد صمت في أول عام عدة أيام، وحصلت على فانوس ظل معي لعدة سنوات، وعندما اختفي أثناء الانتقال من سكن لسكن حزنت عليه كثيراً. 
  عشرة قروش 
الشاعر أحمد سويلم قال: رغم أنني كنت لم أتجاوز السادسة إلا أنني كنت أقلد أبي تقليداً أعمى، وأذكر أول يوم عندما شعرت بالأسرة تستيقظ ليلاً لتناول طعام السحور، وشعرت بحركة غير طبيعية في البيت واستيقظت على الفور، فوجدتهم يأكلون فجلست معهم وأكلت، وقال أبي إنني يجب أن أمتنع عن الأكل حتى آذان المغرب، ووافقت، لكني قبل العصر شعرت بمغص شديد في بطني، فذهبت له وقلت أنني أريد أن آكل، فشجعني ووعدني بعشرة قروش مكافأة (تعادل مائة جنية حالياً) إذا واصلت الصيام، ورغم إلحاح أمي في أن أفطر إلا أن المكافأة كانت مغرية، وقد حصلت عليها بالفعل. 
  تحت السرير 
أيمن شوقي لاعب الأهلي السابق قلب كل المعايير وهو يقول ضاحكاً: كان أول يوم، أصعب يوم عانيت فيه كما لم أعان من قبل، وظللت هكذا حتى الآن. وكنت وأنا صغير دائماً كنت أتمنى أن يأتي رمضان بدون أول يوم، لكن طبعاً هذا مستحيل. 
المهم يقول شوقي: ذهبت إلى المدرسة وأنا صائم وعدت كذلك، ولم تفلح محاولات التلاميذ المفطرين في إقناعي بالإفطار، ورغم الجوع الشديد، وحلاوة الأكل في أيدي الزملاء، إلا أنني واصلت حتى الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر، عندها ذهبت إلى الثلاجة، وأخذت طبق جبنة بيضاء وزبدة، وأخذت آكل بنهم تحت السرير، وأنا معتقد أن أحداً لا يعرف، لكن أتضح العكس، لذلك رفضوا أن أجلس معهم على مائدة الإفطار، وبعدها حرمت.  

*

----------


## حسن بشير

*الطفوله وزكريات بدايات
الصيام هي بالطبع لا تنسى ابدا
ونحن في شمالنا الحبيب
كنا نقضي النهار جوار البحر في اوائل ايام صيامنا(السباحه عندنا نتعلمها بالفطره)وحينما
يشتد علي العطش كنت اغوص في النيل لثواني
تكون كافيه لحد الارتواء
وبالجد كانت ايام لا ولم تنسى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بشير
					

الطفوله وزكريات بدايات
الصيام هي بالطبع لا تنسى ابدا
ونحن في شمالنا الحبيب
كنا نقضي النهار جوار البحر في اوائل ايام صيامنا(السباحه عندنا نتعلمها بالفطره)وحينما
يشتد علي العطش كنت اغوص في النيل لثواني
تكون كافيه لحد الارتواء
وبالجد كانت ايام لا ولم تنسى



الاخ حسن
اسعدنى مرورك
الليلة مع السخانة دى الواحد كان لقى ليه غطسة غطستين تجمنا شوية
لكن المشكلة اخوك حجر
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*التحية ليك أخي حجر أقصد حافظ .
أنا أول يوم صمتو  أتذكر إنى كنت صايم من الأكل بس ..
وكل راس ساعه أديها كوز موية .
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ذكرتنا بي اول يوم صيام 
والحاج يقول ليك لو ما اكلتا من العصيدة الحارة 
ماتشرب موية .. ويفضل يعاين ليك لحدي ما تشبع 
حتا تشرب موية باردة ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*حليل رمضان  زمان لمن اتعلمنا الصيام والمقيل في النيل
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

التحية ليك أخي حجر أقصد حافظ .
أنا أول يوم صمتو  أتذكر إنى كنت صايم من الأكل بس ..
وكل راس ساعه أديها كوز موية .



:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ذكرتنا بي اول يوم صيام 
والحاج يقول ليك لو ما اكلتا من العصيدة الحارة 
ماتشرب موية .. ويفضل يعاين ليك لحدي ما تشبع 
حتا تشرب موية باردة ههههههه



ااااااه من العصيدة الحاااارة والموية الباااااااردة
غايتو الله يعدى اليوم دة على خير
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

حليل رمضان  زمان لمن اتعلمنا الصيام والمقيل في النيل



حليل رمضان زمان لما كان اسبوعين
                        	*

----------

